

Business/App Idea Generator; actually useful - vblvbl
http://www.siteseedo.com/

======
vblvbl
Granted, it creates a lot of nonsense, but there were also some cool ideas I
found with it:

\- Google Maps for Golf Courses

\- IMDB for professional athletes

\- Meta-search for furniture

\- Pandora for Travel

